# I found this at Albertson's today.......Now with Q-views



## shoneyboy (Aug 15, 2012)

I went to Albertson’s intending on buy a rump roast that is on sale for 2.98lbs, which I did get. While browsing, I ran across this and wanted you know if anyone has ever used this or what’s your thoughts were on using this on my roast this weekend???? I bought 2 of them; they were on sale for $.50. I opened one and it has a pretty good flavor mixture as it is, but I have never used very many bought seasonings like this and really don’t want to mess up anything.













DSCN7192.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Aug 15, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2012)

I have seen lots of posts on here using the Grill Mates seasonings with good reviews. I do not like store bought seasonings so I have no experience with them. That said - that is a heck of a price. Let us know how you like it


----------



## flash (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow. Didn't even know Alberstons still existed. Our's shut down many, many years ago.


----------



## frosty (Aug 16, 2012)

Friends use it, but I prefer my own.  Good luck with it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 16, 2012)

I picked some of those up at Albertson's in Colorado Springs, but I haven't tried any yet. Let us know how they are.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 16, 2012)

Shoney, I have used some Off The Shelf Brands of rubs and sauces , some decent , some good ; however , I have found most of the OTS items have a substantial amount of salt in them (not to mention the preservatives) and have been it their little packages for longer than I would like... I try to use as many freshly ground spices as I can , i.e.-dried Chilies, Cumin,Cinnamon , Alspice...

It's more fun and the taste is sharper. Have fun and as always...


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Shoney, I have used some Off The Shelf Brands of rubs and sauces , some decent , some good ; however , I have found most of the OTS items have a substantial amount of salt in them (not to mention the preservatives) and have been it their little packages for longer than I would like... I try to use as many freshly ground spices as I can , i.e.-dried Chilies, Cumin,Cinnamon , Alspice...
> 
> It's more fun and the taste is sharper. Have fun and as always...


*oldschoolbbq, *Yea, I feel that is the way to go too, but I just wanted to try something different for a change. I know that I will probably have the same reviews as others, but I like to try something new every now and then so I can compare the two.... BTW the wife and I went to Sam's tonight, I found these 2 chuck roast to try it on....I have been really busy at work and I have class starting on Monday. So I decided that I’m taking off tomorrow for a R&R day just for me. I’m not telling the wife or the kids….LOL It's just going to be a little me day!!!! Me, my smoker and maybe a few beers!!! Man you have gotta love it !!! Here’s a picture of the chuckie rubbed down and resting for tomorrow…..SSssshhhh!!!! Don’t tell the wife or kids !!!! 














DSCN7195.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Aug 16, 2012


----------



## stratuslowrider (Aug 17, 2012)

Looke good, i picked up a packet of their Memphis Style rub when it was on sale at Meijer. (Havent seen it since there) it wasnt too bad on some ribs, a little salty, i now mix it with montreal steak and some brown sugar and it comes out great!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm with "oldschoolbbq".  There is typically too much salt in store bought rubs.  As I have high blood pressure (hereditary) I try to avoid salt when possible, so naturally the home made rubs, even with salt, work out better for me.

How did the chuckies turn out?


----------



## venture (Sep 17, 2012)

Like Stan said, often a lot of salt.

I have found exceptions, however.

Let us know!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Good find

I found that at Piggly a few weeks ago. Going on a chucky this week.

Hey y'all remember the Albertsons jingle?

I remember it from Calif

Its Joe Albertsons supermarket but the meat dept is mine........Yikes i feel old.


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Shoney,

that Grill Mates is a great product as far as the "pork rub" goes . That is all I have used. Used it many times on the baby back ribs. Have a jar handy in the spice rack as we speak.  Like the previous reply's said,_ little salty if you use too much_.

We buy it at Sam's Club, Food Lion & Walmart.

al


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have Used some Infact Just today on a quick cook ( was lazy and didnt wanna make any) It was good, But I agree with the Masses theres Way too Much Salt I use Zero salt In My rubs I find that Onion Granules  and  Garlic Granules  along with smoked or spanish paprika, some Roasted Chili pepper  Fresh cracked Black pepper and a lil white pepper taste amazing together and even salt eaters don't know theres Zero salt


----------



## zahlgren (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, let us know how it was, Ive used the Chipotle seasoning packet to add a little kick to my own rub on certain meats, mainly Brisky!


----------

